

Great Developers Know When (Not) To Refactor - arabellatv
http://www.toptal.com/ruby-on-rails/large-scale-refactoring

======
dirkdk
always up for debate, refactoring. Any size codebase can be rewritten, made
more elegant. The important part here is to do it on the job and not wait too
long. Personally I like to make sure my method names are up to date, so that
they need no comment and really reflect the intent. And if things become
unwieldy, just completely rewrite parts.

btw article could do with a tl;dr section :)

